# hooded litter trays?



## staceydawlz (Jun 8, 2009)

does anyone have any problems with them, would like to get one for charlie but im just wondering if its a good idea...the thing is what if he doesnt know he needs to go through the flap to get to toilet?! what if he doesnt like it?....any reviews on them would be much appreciated!!xx:thumbsup:


----------



## staceydawlz (Jun 8, 2009)

anyone?!xxx


----------



## nattymariax (Sep 1, 2010)

I have the jumbo covered one from Zooplus because Wolfie is a MC and is going to need all that room when he is older  I started by taking the cover off completely so he got used to it, then put the cover on when he was a little more comfortable using it. I haven't put the swinging door on yet, most of them have one that can be detached. I will pop it on when he is a bit bigger.

I would definitely recommend, it masks the smell really well as it has a filter on top and no scraping of the litter all over the floor :thumbup:


----------



## Lil Dee (Dec 7, 2010)

If you introduce the tray gradually, you should have no issues at all.

All the hooded trays I've ever had allow you to remove the hood and also allow you to remove the door too (If not, tape it open) whilst the kittie gets used to the idea. 

My last cat point blank refused to use a cat flap, but gradually introduced to a hooded litter tray, was fine, even the cat-flap type door (go figure !?)

I started with just the base of the tray, then after about a week, I added the hood, then eventually the door....I just kept an eye on her when I added the door, to make sure there were no accidents, and we were away. I never had to go back a step. Just make it a softly, softly approach and you should be good to go.

Hope that helps


----------



## PippaBoolittle (Jan 13, 2011)

Hi! We got our kitten a hooded tray when she was about 4 months old (We found her a month previous to that and she was using an open tray for us) We got the cabrio tray on zooplus specifically because the whole of one side is on a hinge so you can flip it open to clean it without taking the lid off, but more importantly so it would be easier for the kitten to get used to using it.

It took us 5 days before the kitten got used to it. 
Days 1 and 2 we left the whole front with the hinge open, no problems. 
Days 3 and 4 we closed the hinged front but I taped open the cat flap, again no problems. 
Day 5 we let the cat flap close. She was reluctant to use the toilet so we encouraged her by openeing the cat flap a little bit for her and calling her to go in etc, she still wasn't keen. Then my boyfriend tried to encourage her by shining her lazer toy in there and that got her into it. She seemed to get the hang of going in through the cat flap but had difficulties getting out, either that or she just liked hitting the cat flap with her paws while she's in there  

She no had no qualms about going into it but still tends to swat the cat flap a few times before pushing her head out it.

I wouldn't say the cabrio is the best for keeping smells in but I think it's ideal for step by step training, although some cats mightn't need this I wasn't willing to take the risk of turning our perfectly trained cat into an errant pee-er!


----------



## PippaBoolittle (Jan 13, 2011)

Ahhh! Wrote a really long reply and lost it! 

In brief, we got the cabrio toilet from zooplus because the whole of the front is on a hinge that can be lifted, which makes it easy to do a quick scoop out without having to take off the whole lid, but also facilitates step by step training.
Covered Litter Boxes: great selection at zooplus: Cat Toilet Cabrio

We trained our kitty over 5 days, she was 4 months old and used to an open tray.

Day1 and 2 : Hood on with the hinged side open, started off with some dirty cat litter in so she would recognise it was her litter tray, no problems.
Day 3 and 4: Hinged side closed with the cat flap taped up, no problems.
Day 5: Cat flap left closed

The only problem we encountered was when we closed the flap. Initially she was not keen to go in, so we did things like holding the flap half open whenever she sniffed around it. In the end my boyfriend shone her lazer toy into it, holding the cat flap a bit open and she nudged it the rest of the way open herself. Sfter that there were no problems getting her to go in.

She did have issues getting out at first, and still tends to swat it with her paw a few times before pushing it open with her head but we had no accidents during the process and she's happy using it. Maybe some cats mightn't need the whole step by step intro but I wasn't willing to risk turning a perfectly house-trained cat into an errant pee-er!


----------



## Cloudygirl (Jan 9, 2011)

I got one from pets at home for a tenner. 

I have the flap off tried putting it back on last week but they weren't getting it. Will try again this week.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

They are great :thumbup: I have one with a door and one without as well as two open trays for my kittens and from the age of about 8 weeks they are all happy to use the covered trays. :thumbup: In fact they use the covered ones for a poo generally and the open ones for a wee.


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

i have hooded trays with no flap on the front, and have had no trouble.
at the moment i have had to take the hood off as my eldest ragdoll is going
a bit senile and would wee outside the tray, so i've taken it off, otherwise they have never been a problem


----------



## Nina_82 (Sep 26, 2010)

We have one too. Our cat got the hang of it no problems even after using a normal litter tray for about 6 months. I just used to lift the flap up for her to go in and she soon learned.

Definitely less smell and much less mess. She likes to have a good dig and used to send litter everywhere!


----------



## MaryA (Oct 8, 2010)

We bought a cream hooded litter tray from [email protected] which looked really nice against our decor. However, it had a major design flaw because of a slightly rounded base. Initially having to use it with the lid off, if even a kitten stood on the side edge, the whole thing would tip over and spill the entire contents. :arf: The solution was to fix batons across the base to extend the footprint. The cats now use it with the lid on, but it tipped over again this week as I was cleaning it out. I was half way between the loo and the tray, when a cat decided use it and over it went.  :arf: :lol:


----------



## staceydawlz (Jun 8, 2009)

so generally great reviews so i think i will giv it a go charlie digs like hell so theres stuff everywhere and my house stinks when he poo's lol xx


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

i never use the lid ones, i just take it off,. have heard to many horror stories! plus i dont think my cat will 'get it'!

think they are great though def get one!

http://www.zooplus.co.uk/shop/cats/cat_litter_litter_boxes/hooded_litter_box/155933

have thes eand havethem in every colour lol

just bought a new one for the lounge that will hopefully stop them kicking litter everywhere its higher up at the front from petplanet


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

Mine wouldn't use the hooded ones, but I like the idea!


----------



## chesca13 (Sep 30, 2010)

We have this one from argos Buy Cat Loo with Scoop and Filters at Argos.co.uk - Your Online Shop for Cat accessories. its plenty big enough for her, we dont have the flap on because i left it off when she was a kitten so she could get in and just never put it on well i did try but she wasnt keen and i didnt want her to go anywhere else but you dont get any smell and the only litter that comes out is what comes off her feet as she gets out. There is a fillter in the top however because she is a little bugger she worked out how to get it out but i just give the littler a few sparys with Cat Litter Odour Eliminator by Simple Solution. She has however started scraching the sides of the box sometimes when shes in there, god knows what thats all about.


----------



## Cloudygirl (Jan 9, 2011)

I have a pets at home one but quite like the look of this one

Savic Cat-o-net | Litter Trays | | Cat Litter from Wilkinson Plus


----------



## nanamoo (Jul 26, 2008)

i used to use the hooded litter boxes for my cats, but when 1 of my older cats had surgery last year and had to wear a cone i changed 1 to a flexi laundry basket ( 1 without the normal holes in them) from wilko's and now the cats wont use the hooded trays, the big flexi tubs are great, really high sided so they cant kick litter over the floor, with the hooded trays they would manage to flick litter out the door flap lol

Wilko Laundry Trug Blue 42ltr | Laundry Baskets | | Irons & accessories from Wilkinson Plus

thats the flexi tub in wilko's, when i got ours they had them in silver too

also very easy to clean and move about as they have handles on the top too, usually we put 8-10L of litter in each 1 and scoop/top-up when needed


----------

